# iPod Touch lässt sich nicht wiederherstellen



## DAEF13 (19. Februar 2010)

*iPod Touch lässt sich nicht wiederherstellen*

Hallo PCGHXler,...

ich fang erstmal damit an, zu beschreiben, wie alles geschehen ist:

Gestern wollte ich mal wieder Musik auf meinen iPod Touch der 2. Generation raufspielen. 

Erstes Problem, Windows Vista hat den iPod als Tragbares Gerät erkannt, iTunes reagierte aber überhaupt nicht auf den iPod...
Diese Hürde konnte ich aberüberwinden, indem ich im Gerätemanager, mit der manuellen Treiber Suche, einen neuen Apple Mobile Device Treiber installiert habe.

Jetzt aber zu meinem aktuellen Problem:

Da iTunes den iPod nun erkannte, wollte es einen Firmware Update machen, was ich auch akzeptierte, obwohl ich von der 3.1.2JB auf 3.1.3nonJB wechseln müsste, was mir erst einmal auch nicht weh tat, da ich im Moment kein Cydia etc. brauche, sondern einfach nur neue Musik draufhaben wollte.

Also ohne Hemmung auf Aktualisieren geklickt und runterladen lassen.
Danach AGB's Akzeptiert und gewartet, und gewartet bis zu einem Punkt...

*Warte auf den iPod* meldet iTunes nun.

Sch...eibenkleister denk' ich und versuch' es einfach nochmal.
ich warte und warte, und bin wieder an dem Punkt angelangt.
immernoch die gleiche Meldung, welche übrigens so aussieht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der iPod hängt nun bei dem Apfel, wo unten ein völlig leerer Ladebalken zu sehen ist.

Also einen anderen Lösungsweg suchen, dacht ich mir...

Da war doch mal sowas mit DFU-Mode, wies damals beim Jailbreak auch war, nicht?
Hmm, mal eben schnell nen TUT suchen, gefunden und befolgt.
Aber egal was ich anstelle, ich komme nicht in den DFU, sondern nur in den Recovery-Mode, was damit zusammen hängt, dass der iPod immer wieder neustartet wenn man ihn ausschaltet, weil er an dem PC angesteckt ist. Ohne Verbindung zum PC auch das gleiche, nur dass er nicht neustartet...

Den DFU-Mode habe ich folgender Maaßen versucht: 10Sek Home+Power, dann Power loslassen und Home weiter gedrückt halten für 10Sek.
Aber immer nur iTunes+USB Screen...

Please help me!
Was kann ich noch tun? Mit der Garantie sieht es doppelt schlecht aus, da er erstens gejailbreakt wurde und zweitens weil laut Apple Support Seite die Garantieabgelaufen ist...

Danke für eure Antworten.


----------



## MilesEdgeworth (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: iPod Touch lässt sich nicht wiederherstellen*



DAEF13 schrieb:


> Hallo PCGHXler,...
> 
> ich fang erstmal damit an, zu beschreiben, wie alles geschehen ist:
> 
> ...



Dass du gejailbreakt hast, davon bekommt Apple wahrscheinlich eh nix mit ^^
Hast du mal probiert iTunes neu zu installieren? Ich glaube, erst iTunes 9.0.3 unterstützt die 3.1.3 Firmware


----------



## DAEF13 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: iPod Touch lässt sich nicht wiederherstellen*

Das Apple da warscheinlich nichts von mitkriegt, das denk' ich auch, aber man soll ja nicht betrügerisch sein . Und iTunes habe ich auch schon neu installiert (auf PC sowie Laptop) und bei beiden wird der iPod auch 1A erkannt und selbst in den DFU Mode bin ich grade gekommen, aber er bleibt genau dort hängen . 

Das einzige, was mir einfällt, wäre dass der iPod als er das letzte mal ging (Gestern Abend) ca. 110MB Speicher frei hatte, aber ich denke mal, das der iPod erst formatiert wird bevor eine Firmware überspielt wird... Aber ich geb's nicht auf und versuche es weiter .

€dit:

iTunes erkennt den iPod im Wartungszustand und meldet, das der iPod wiederhergestellt werden sollte, aber jetzt kommts, in der Diagnose von iTunes wird kein iPod/iPhone erkannt, was auch erklären würde, warum er bei der Meldung *Warte auf den iPod* stehen bleibt...

Hier mal den Bericht der Diagnose:

Microsoft Windows Vista x64 x64 Home Premium Edition Service Pack 2 (Build 6002)
System manufacturer System Product Name
iTunes 9.0.3.15
QuickTime 7.6.5
FairPlay 1.6.16
Apple Application Support 1.1.0
iPod Updater Library 9.0d11
CD Driver 2.2.0.1
CD Driver DLL 2.1.1.1
Apple Mobile Device 2.6.0.32
Apple Mobile Device Driver 1.45.0.0
Bonjour 1.0.6.2 (118.5)

iTunes-Seriennummer 39D6634A226A3C77

Aktueller Benutzer ist ein Administrator.
Aktuelles Datum und Uhrzeit sind 2010-02-19 19:12:33.
iTunes befindet sich nicht im abgesicherten Modus.

Info zu Video-Anzeige

NVIDIA, NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260


**** Info für externe Plug-Ins ****

Keine externen Plug-Ins installiert.

**** Verbindungstests für iPod/iPhone ****

iPodService 9.0.3.15 arbeitet zurzeit.
iTunesHelper 9.0.3.15 arbeitet zurzeit.
Apple Mobile Device service 2.50.39.0 arbeitet zurzeit.

Universal Serial Bus Controller:

Standard OpenHCD USB-Hostcontroller. Gerät funktioniert wie vorgesehen.
Standard PCI-zu-USB erweiterter Hostcontroller. Gerät funktioniert wie vorgesehen.

FireWire-Host-Controller (IEEE 1394):

VIA OHCI-konformer IEEE 1394-Hostcontroller. Gerät funktioniert wie vorgesehen.

Zuletzt angeschlossenes, jetzt nicht verbundenes Gerät:

iPod touch mit Firmwareversion 3.1.2 <- Das muss gestern Abend gewesen sein
Seriennummer:	1B846TTV201

**** Sync-Tests für iPhone/iPod touch ****

Kein iPhone oder iPod gefunden


€dit²: Auch an einem anderen USB Port geht es nicht...
Eine Frage, gilt laut deutschen Recht nicht auf *jedes* erworbene Produkt eine 2 Jährige Garantie?! Weil Apple gibt zwar nur 1Jahr an, aber ich meine, dass es Pflicht ist min. 2Jahre Garantie zu geben...


----------



## Lee (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: iPod Touch lässt sich nicht wiederherstellen*

Es gibt 2 Jahre gesetzliche *Gewährleistung*, Garantie ist eine freiwillige Zusatzleistung vom Hersteller, die im Falle von Apple eben nur ein Jahr ist. Die Gewährleistung nützt dir allerdings in diesem Fall nichts. Genau kann ich es dir aber leider nicht erklären.

Zum Thema, ich habe keine Ahnung warum das nicht geht.


----------



## MilesEdgeworth (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: iPod Touch lässt sich nicht wiederherstellen*

Hast du die Firmware per Update oder per Restore drauf gezogen? Bei einem Restore wird der iPod formatiert. Versuch doch nur mal spasseshalber, ob iPhonebrowser auf deinen iPod zugreifen kann...
Also wenn ichs richtig verstehe:
Der iPod ist im DFU-Modus
An PC anschliessen → Der iPod kommt in den Recovery Modus
Recovery Modus → iTunes versucht Wiederherstellung

laufen auf PC und Laptop Vista mit SP2? Sonst probiers doch mal bei jemandem mit nem anderen OS? Sonst fällt mir im Moment nix mehr ein sry....


----------



## DAEF13 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: iPod Touch lässt sich nicht wiederherstellen*



MilesEdgeworth schrieb:


> Hast du die Firmware per Update oder per Restore drauf gezogen? Bei einem Restore wird der iPod formatiert. Versuch doch nur mal spasseshalber, ob iPhonebrowser auf deinen iPod zugreifen kann...
> Also wenn ichs richtig verstehe:
> Der iPod ist im DFU-Modus
> An PC anschliessen → Der iPod kommt in den Recovery Modus
> ...



1. Als er noch funktionierte, habe ich versucht ganz noraml zu updaten, aber nach dem ersten Fehlupdade konnte ich nur via DFU oder Restore updaten. 
Egal ob Restore oer DFU er bleibt hängen.

2. iPhonebrowser kenne ich nicht, werd' mich gleich mal schlau machen. €dit: auch iPhoneBrowser erkennt ihn nicht, wie ihr dem Bild entnehmen könnt, aber jetzt erkennt selbst Windows nur noch ein Unbekanntes Gerät.

3. Nein, ich hatte vorhin nur das Problem, dass ich ihn nicht in den DFU Mode setzen konnte, aber ich hatte das Timing einfach nur nicht hinbekommen.
Jetzt halt entweder DFU oder Restore -egal was von beidem- es hängt...

4.Auf beiden ist Vista, einmal 32bit und einmal 64bit, morgen könnt ich 7 evtl. mal ausprobieren.


----------



## MilesEdgeworth (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: iPod Touch lässt sich nicht wiederherstellen*



DAEF13 schrieb:


> 1. Als er noch funktionierte, habe ich versucht ganz noraml zu updaten, aber nach dem ersten Fehlupdade konnte ich nur via DFU oder Restore updaten.
> Egal ob Restore oer DFU er bleibt hängen.
> 
> 2. iPhonebrowser kenne ich nicht, werd' mich gleich mal schlau machen. €dit: auch iPhoneBrowser erkennt ihn nicht, wie ihr dem Bild entnehmen könnt, aber jetzt erkennt selbst Windows nur noch ein Unbekanntes Gerät.
> ...



Ok, da du nur ein Update gemacht hast wurde die Festplatte erstmal nicht formatiert. Wenn du ihn in den DFU Modus gebracht hast, und den iPod an den PC anschliesst wird er automatisch in den Recovery Modus geschickt. Frag doch einfach mal beim Apple Support an


----------



## DAEF13 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: iPod Touch lässt sich nicht wiederherstellen*

Beim Supportnachfragen? Naja ich hasse Warteschlangen...
Vielleicht, wenn ich wirklich nicht mehr weiter weiß,aber jetzt habe ich Seven auf'm Laptop drauf gemacht und er lädt grade die Firmware runter.
Aber es ist schonmal gut, dass der Mobile Device Driver sofort erkannt wurde (solangsam fange ich an 7 zu mögen)...

€dit:
Jetzt ratet mal, worauf ich warte...
*Warte auf den iPod...*
Solangsam habe ich das Gefühl dieses Sch*** Ding gegen die Wand werfen zu müssen.
Ich werd' Google jetzt noch ein bisschen quälen, und wenn dann nichts hilft, werd' ich wohl mal eine E-mail an den Apfel schicken müssen. Ich freu' mich schon auf die Standardantworten, ala bitte installieren sie iTunes und Windows neu, kaufen sie sich einen Mac() oder Fragen die bei unserer Hotline an...

€dit²:
Nach 3 Stunden ist er immer noch bei Warte auf den iPod...
Trotz Garantieablauf und Rechnungsverlust versuche ich mein glück mal bei Euronics, und wenn das nichts hilft muss er entweder nach Oldenburg zum mstore oder nach Bremen zu Gravis. Naja danke trotzdem für eure Hilfe.


----------



## MilesEdgeworth (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: iPod Touch lässt sich nicht wiederherstellen*



DAEF13 schrieb:


> Beim Supportnachfragen? Naja ich hasse Warteschlangen...
> Vielleicht, wenn ich wirklich nicht mehr weiter weiß,aber jetzt habe ich Seven auf'm Laptop drauf gemacht und er lädt grade die Firmware runter.
> Aber es ist schonmal gut, dass der Mobile Device Driver sofort erkannt wurde (solangsam fange ich an 7 zu mögen)...
> 
> ...



Sollen wir wetten? Im Endeffekt hat der Applesupport keine Ahnung, auch nach einem 2 stündigen Telefonat kann dir dort keiner helfen  
Und zurücknehmen tun sie den iPod wahrscheinlich auch nur gegen Geld.......

Apple


----------



## DAEF13 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: iPod Touch lässt sich nicht wiederherstellen*



MilesEdgeworth schrieb:


> Sollen wir wetten? Im Endeffekt hat der Applesupport keine Ahnung, auch nach einem 2 stündigen Telefonat kann dir dort keiner helfen
> Und zurücknehmen tun sie den iPod wahrscheinlich auch nur gegen Geld.......
> 
> Apple



Richtig, die verstehen sicher garnicht, was ich von denen will, und weisen mich dann darauf hin, dass die Garantie abgelaufen ist und ich somit gar keinen Anspruch auf Service habe (etwas extrem ausgedrückt)...
Ich werde morgen nach der Schule erstmal zu Euronics (vorher MegaCompany) gehen (mit PC und Laptop bin ich in der Werkstatt schon fast Stammgast)
und mal fragen, ob ich das mal an 'nem Mac ausprobieren darf...
Wenn's dann nicht geht, fragen, was es kosten würde den zu tauschen und wenn's teurer als 60€ werden sollte, dann verlängere ich einfach die Garantie bei Gravis für 58,99€ und dann hat sich die Sache....

P.S.: ich hatte von meinem Schützenverein nen Wettkampf und bin nach 3Std. nach Hause gekommen und immer noch genau das gleiche...

Naja gut dass ich noch einen iPod nano 3G habe, damit ich wenigstens morgens im Bus noch etwas ruhe habe...


----------



## MilesEdgeworth (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: iPod Touch lässt sich nicht wiederherstellen*

Okay dann mal viel Glück bei deiner Umtauschaktion


----------



## DAEF13 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: iPod Touch lässt sich nicht wiederherstellen*

So, ich habe den iPod jetzt zu Euronics hingebracht, und ein Mitarbeiter will das nochmal selber versuchen bevor die den Umtauschen, aber ein anderer von der Werkstatt meinte, dass das teuer werden könnte 

Naja, ich werd' euch dann mal informieren, wie's gelaufen ist...


----------



## MilesEdgeworth (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: iPod Touch lässt sich nicht wiederherstellen*

O.o dann hoffen wir mal dass es nicht allzu teuer wird ^^


----------



## DAEF13 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: iPod Touch lässt sich nicht wiederherstellen*

Naja, allzu teuer ist relativ...
Wenn ich bei Gravis die Garantie verlängern würde wär ich bei 60€...
Bei einem Kaufpreis von damals 219€ ist das zwar auch nicht die Welt, aber das Geld habe ich mir eig. für den PC zusammen gespart... 
(Übrigens heute habe ich meine NB BlackSilentPro bokommen: HIMMLISCH RUHIG)

Ich weiß auch noch nicht, ob es nicht doch sinnvoller wäre, ihn für 100-130€ (oder mehr) zu verkaufen und das Geld in ein Netbook zu stecken...
Weil einen MP3-Player habe ich schon in Form von meinem (alten) Nano, und der funktioniert tadellos. Der Touch wird mittlerweile auch nur noch zum Musik hören missbraucht (Witz: es ist eig. nur ein MP3 Player ), weil die Internet funktion ist zwar prktisch, aber es wäre sicher mit einem Netbook schöner, wegen dem größerem Display.
Außerdem wäre ic nicht von einem anderen Gerät (PC-iTunes) abhängig, sondern hätte ein völlig eigenständiges Sys...

Naja schau'n wa' ma' Vielleicht kreigen die es ja doch noch hin...


----------



## DAEF13 (11. März 2010)

*AW: iPod Touch lässt sich nicht wiederherstellen*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe ja gesagt, dass ich mich nochmal melden wollte, um euch zu erzählen wie es gelaufen ist:

Nach 16 Tagen habe ich einen anruf von €nix bekommen:
Der iPod ist wieder da!

Also, schnell den Bruder dahin geschickt und holen lassen.

Fassen wir jetzt mal zusammen:

Reparaturdauer inkl. einschicken bei Apple: 16Tage
Umtausch gegen einen komplett "neuen" iPod (der 8GB ist halt noch nicht erneuert worden)
Kosten: 0,00€ trotz Garantieablauf 
Funktion: Bestens, wie immer halt
Tausch gegen Netbook: Nein! Jetzt behalt ich den

Warum benutze ich ihn noch nicht?
Da ich ja einen neuen iPod erhalten habe, ist die Schutzfolie (Final Protection) auch weg (15,90€ weg), aber da ich ja so ein bisschen pingelig bin, was iPod Rückseiten angeht habe ich die Schutzummantelung/folie noch drum zu gelassen und habe mir die Invisible Shield (23,90€ / Versand kostenlos) bestellt, und hoffe, dass sie nächste Woche da ist.

Danke für eure Hilfe! Mal seh'n wann NobLorRos dass nächste mal zuschlägt


----------

